# adobe premiere elemnts - projekte verbinden?



## tschegga (10. Dezember 2007)

hallo,

ich habe ein kleines problem...
es geht um das programm premiere elements 4.
ich soll einen firmen-image-film erstellen der ca. 10 min lange werden wird.
verwendet werde nur jpgs in die gezoomt wird oder die verschoben werden usw.
angelegt habe ich diesen film nun in einzelnen teilen,
das heißt ich habe eine premiere elements datei für das intro, dann eine für den mittelteil usw. usw.
meine frage nun:
wie kann ich die einzelnen dateien in eine zusammenführen wenn ich alles gschnitten habe?
und zwar nicht gerenderte einzelfilme, sondern alle einzelnen spuren der projekte.

für hilfe wäre ich dankbar
strg+c und strg+v hab ich übrigens schon versucht 

tom


----------



## chmee (10. Dezember 2007)

Ich weiss nicht, was die Elements-Version alles zulässt ?!
Unter (normal) Premiere hätte ich gesagt : Importieren in ein Unterprojekt.
Oder C+V 

mfg chmee


----------

